# Ps got to my bristlenose



## scotty (Oct 3, 2007)

well they were getting along up til now, hes still alive but half of his face is missing. any suggestions on what to do to save him or heal his injury??


----------



## Isujustice05 (Apr 15, 2007)

you can put him in a hospital tank with some salt and raise the temp....but if half his face is missing.....i don't know if hell pull through....if you try to do that in the p tank and raise the temp...they might get more active and eat the rest....so its like ur f'ed if ya do, f'ed if ya dont.......good luck and i hope he pulls through


----------



## dalyhawk (Apr 30, 2007)

Isujustice05 said:


> you can put him in a hospital tank with some salt and raise the temp....but if half his face is missing.....i don't know if hell pull through....if you try to do that in the p tank and raise the temp...they might get more active and eat the rest....so its like ur f'ed if ya do, f'ed if ya dont.......good luck and i hope he pulls through


You could also put a divider in your tank and do the same. Pics would be much more helpful to determine the condition of the fish.


----------



## scotty (Oct 3, 2007)

i know its a bit blurry but you cant see that half his face is missing?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Not to sound snide, but did you really think you could put it in a tank full of piranhas and everything would be okay?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

i cant tell from the pic (as its small and i cant see the extend of the damage) but your choices are put it down or hospital / divided tank to recover it

i also learned plecos dont work cuz i figured i could do a 8" pleco with my 4" sanchezi but the pleco still got finnips and eventually lost an eye (recently but tank is medicated so its healing well)


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Do the right thing and put him out of his misery.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

The answer lies within the youth in Asia.


----------



## scotty (Oct 3, 2007)

thanks for the advice people i think im gonna wait a couple days to see how hes doing, if it doesnt git better im gonna freeze him


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

status? what you decide to do?


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

scotty said:


> well they were getting along up til now, hes still alive but half of his face is missing. any suggestions on what to do to save him or heal his injury??


I cant make out what the heck it is???


----------



## scotty (Oct 3, 2007)

face2006 said:


> status? what you decide to do?


i decided to give him a chance and hes pulling through the pinkness is healing over and hes eating,but he still cant stick to the glass yet. im currently trying to get a 55 off of craigslist to put my two ciclids and the pleco in


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

He lost half his head and survived?! You gotta' post some more pics of this guy. I knew catfish were tough, but that's amazing!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Piranha Dan said:


> He lost half his head and survived?! You gotta' post some more pics of this guy. I knew catfish were tough, but that's amazing!


Yeah, catfish are totally amazing.
My family had a weekend home on the shore of a lake when I was growing up and I'd catch catfish at night and toss them up on the lawn, they'd still be alive in the morning!

Our neighbors there were a bunch of granolas who had upteen cats that would be hungry all the time, so I'd throw them up for them, sometimes bashing the catfish on the head first or driving my knife through them (remember, I was just a little boy and didn't know any better...) and they'd freakin' be alive the next day!

The only animal that I've ever seen that can take a similar beating and live through it is the opossum. (And possibly me, with all the concussions I've had due to car accidents and fights...)

In short, yeah... fish, especially catfish are really troopers.


----------



## scotty (Oct 3, 2007)

scotty said:


> status? what you decide to do?


i decided to give him a chance and hes pulling through the pinkness is healing over and hes eating,but he still cant stick to the glass yet. im currently trying to get a 55 off of craigslist to put my two ciclids and the pleco in
[/quote]
heres an update for you all. hes ok now but he cant suction to the glass anymore.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Man, that still blows my mind. Congrats on saving him. Too bad he can't suction onto the glass anymore but maybe that'll keep him on the bottom and more out of sight of your P's.


----------

